# Baja Haha Rescue at sea



## swimnfit (Dec 2, 2008)

Many of you have probably read the posts this week about the start of the annual Baja Haha race from San Diego to Cabo San Lucas. This race is well attended with nearly 200 boats in the flotilla heading south of here. One of the Sailing vessels had become the attraction of a pod of whales. It is believed that one of the whales had flipped its tail and the tail struck the ruder post damaging the rudder (or removing it). The vessel began taking on water and reportedly sank in 7 minutes.  Five people were on board and all had life preservers and a life raft was deployed along with an EPIRB. The vessel was 200 miles south of San Diego when it sank. San Diego area Coast Guard responded and plucked all five from the water and returned them home to SD safe and sound (and wet). The efforts of the Coast Guard were difficult since our area also experienced some very usual high winds yesterday wherein coastal winds were 25-35 knots. All in all a happy ending and a reminder that even an innocuous party fest as the Baja Haha can turn tragic if not taken seriously. This is Grey Whale migrating season and having a pod around you and the associated danger it could pose should be anticipated.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I understand the skipper is from an Alameda-based J-Boat sailing school. Either she's going to be lauded for having the right survival gear, or get punked for getting sunk by a freakin' whale in the first place.

Glad they're okay.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

The skipper will probably get a little bit of both. I passed through a pod of maybe 50 whales while doing the 93 Baja. It's quite unnerving, because many came right alongside........*i2f*


----------



## ste27 (Jul 29, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> I understand the skipper is from an Alameda-based J-Boat sailing school. Either she's going to be lauded for having the right survival gear, or get punked for getting sunk by a freakin' whale in the first place.
> 
> Glad they're okay.


Whales are very pretty and amazing to see out in the middle of the ocean... when they're OVER THERE. Haven't spent much (any) time truly offshore eh? Whales can be seriously bad news. For all the crap (some deserved) that J boats get, the 120 is a nice seaworthy vessel. Glad everyone's alright, sounds like they handled the situation very well


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have been told that there are two things you can do to make them go away. One is to turn on your engine. The other is to pour diesel in the water.

It isnt that I dont like whales. But having them right next to me would make me very nervous.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

The first one is not true. I was running the motor, and taking down sails, because it was dead calm. They came right next to the boat. I could have jumped past the backs of those that were close........*i2f*


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

ste27 said:


> Haven't spent much (any) time truly offshore eh


A bit - but none in a sailboat. That day will come - and at that time I hope the whales ignore me just like most of the old timers do around here!


----------



## ste27 (Jul 29, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> A bit - but none in a sailboat. That day will come - and at that time I hope the whales ignore me just like most of the old timers do around here!


If the vessel in question has a 24 hr buffet, it doesn't count


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh, yeah but the dancin' goils were awesome! Booty shakin' on the Holideck babay!


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Holy Crap! Them whales are getting too big for their britches I say! A couple more rammings and I say bring back whaling! After all, you never hear of a whale sinking a Japanese boat. But seriously, We are good friends with the owners of the other J from Marina <ST1Village</ST1, and not reading a boat name in the original message had me worried for our friends safety.

I've been told that Orcas are predators of baleen whale calves and adult baleens will "go medieval" when they see one or think they see one. That sailboats have fin keels and are pretty silent doesn't help our cause much either. After being hunted almost to extinction, you would have thought that whales would have developed a defense mechanism and avoid all boats, both power and sail. I myself have had a couple of close encounters with them. When I did the PacCup, my nagging fear late at night was not hitting a submerged shipping container but rather a whale. Smelling whale breath on the mid watch is not a comfortable feeling. Fortunately, both shipping containers and whale strikes are exceedingly rare.

<OOcean racers know the risks and dangers of sailing out there and I can assure you they are collectively thinking "there for the grace of god, go I" and are not making fun of that hapless crew whose fate could have ended much more tragically


----------



## ste27 (Jul 29, 2007)

Indeed... seeing whales at sunset a few hundred yards of is neat. Smelling old shrimp at 3am is not. In case you've ever wondered no, whales have never heard of listerine or scope


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad to hear everyone's OK. I just thank God that the boat wasn't a Hunter or Catalina or we would never have heard the end of it.

Mike


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Either she's going to be lauded for having the right survival gear, or get punked for getting sunk by a freakin' whale in the first place.


Since you really can't control the actions of a 30 ton beast; I'd say they should be lauded; especially for making sure they had a handheld VHF to hail the USCG helicopter had not spotted them.


----------



## Capt.Fred (Oct 17, 2004)

I almost always play music, maybe some Mozart or Schubert etc., as I cruise along hoping to alert any sleeping leviathons.
I'm careful not to play any of that so called contemporary music, because whales are very sensitive and I try not to piss them off. I wonder what tape they were playing, because cetaceans don't whack any thing accidently with their tails.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

This is simply being in the wrong place at the wrong time, she needed to breath, they were in the way, baleens don't have the echolocation of a toothed whale. the sounds (Whale songs ) of a baleen is communication, where sounds of a toothed whale or dolphin are echolocation of depth, obstructions and food in addition to communication

She simply didn't know they were there


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

Considering that the other 192 boats didn't hit anything (knock on FRP), it really was a case of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

poopdeckpappy said:


> This is simply being in the wrong place at the wrong time, she needed to breath, they were in the way, baleens don't have the echolocation of a toothed whale. the sounds (Whale songs ) of a baleen is communication, where sounds of a toothed whale or dolphin are echolocation of depth, obstructions and food in addition to communication
> 
> She simply didn't know they were there


Very interesting...Thanks

Might have to carry some BIG! cherry bombs to toss in the water...that might aleart them and send them on there way.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Blare Rap music. That would keep _me_ away!


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I've had whales swim alongside the boat, sometimes have to change underwear afterwards. Last week had one surprise me on the starboard side so I hit 20 degrees to port on the AP like you'd jump when someone says BOO!, it came up on port side, then I SAW it pass under the boat again. I decided they can figure out where you are better than you can guess where they are. A friend had one following the boat and started banging a fender on the hull and it moved away. Never had one hit the boat in any manner but you can't help being concerned.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Ways of keeping whales away:::: It might just work. Really!?
1. Paint the bottom of your boat to look like an Orca.
2. Record a pod of Orcas feeding and play it through a transducer.
3. Wear your life jacket.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

What will you do with an angry Orca, because you have come into their territory? They may consider you a threat!.....*i2f*


----------



## Capt.Fred (Oct 17, 2004)

Boasun said:


> Ways of keeping whales away:::: It might just work. Really!?
> 1. Paint the bottom of your boat to look like an Orca.
> 2. Record a pod of Orcas feeding and play it through a transducer.
> 3. Wear your life jacket.


Boasun, Hi, I think if you painted the bottom of your boat to look like a squid, a sperm whale will have you for lunch. If you paint your bottom to resemble an orca, you will obviously look like a sick orca and you would be fair game for every predator at sea and there are some woppers out there looking for anything to eat. I like your idea.


----------



## TrevC (Oct 12, 2008)

I've heard they're more attracted to white as a hull colour, and more deterred by darker colours. Can anyone back this up with actual facts?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Put this on your hull: 帆船

It's Japanese for sailboat, I think.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

JEEZ BENE!! I speak Japanese. I'm not going to flag your post - but mods, you really should pull that down. It's an extremely offensive term for...well...I can't say it.

BTW - I just painted my hull to look like Steve Buscemi. No living creature of any kind ever comes close.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> A bit - but none in a sailboat. That day will come!


And hopefully soon Steve - we're on the list for a slip at Bridge Harbor/Freeport - harbor master thinks something may come up later this fall. Good time to bring the boat up from Corpus.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very cool, John! I'd love to help you out on that move if you have the room. Just let me know when!


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> Very cool, John! I'd love to help you out on that move if you have the room. Just let me know when!


Will do - plenty of room


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> JEEZ BENE!! I speak Japanese. I'm not going to flag your post - but mods, you really should pull that down. It's an extremely offensive term for...well...I can't say it.
> 
> BTW - I just painted my hull to look like Steve Buscemi. No living creature of any kind ever comes close.


I did a search for that Japanese script, and I couldn't find anything offensive. What do you think it means?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

TrevC said:


> I've heard they're more attracted to white as a hull colour, and more deterred by darker colours. Can anyone back this up with actual facts?


Colors wont matter, Orcas are curious by nature, you either attract their attention or you don't.


----------



## TrevC (Oct 12, 2008)

So, how long until we see sonar ping style "whale defence" systems?


----------



## craigtx (Oct 16, 2009)

johnshasteen said:


> Will do - plenty of room


I'm in Rockport if you need a hand.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Colors wont matter, Orcas are curious by nature, you either attract their attention or you don't.


Get that varnishing done yet?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yo, l38rs - do we have to write the whole freakin' article for ya? Jeez dude, do we at least get royalties?

PS - I felt my intelligence draining away as I read.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Yo, l38rs - do we have to write the whole freakin' article for ya? Jeez dude, do we at least get royalties?
> 
> PS - I felt my intelligence draining away as I read.


Methinks yon contributer to L38 has had a humour bypass Smack. What a tosser.

Hey, maybe he/she (?) is one of of the dreaded Scully of StuffUp's disgruntled minions ?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

No kidding. He should at least be able to tell quips from sigs. To quote said chump..."Whaaaaaaaa?!!!!!!!!"

The only good part was the C27 hammering away at the fleet. Right on!

PS - I was actually just jealous he didn't use my Steve Buscemi joke. He missed a diamond there.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> No kidding. He should at least be able to tell quips from sigs.


Seems to me he couldn't tell his arse from a hole in the ground......

I did like the fact the L38 scribe managed to keep Still's spelling error. Wow, do we have command of Copy Paste function or what ?

Oh well, this thread was largely a heap of silliness and if others cannot see that , well, its not really our problem is it ?


----------



## mightyhorton (Dec 3, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> JEEZ BENE!! I speak Japanese. I'm not going to flag your post - but mods, you really should pull that down. It's an extremely offensive term for...well...I can't say it.
> 
> BTW - I just painted my hull to look like Steve Buscemi. No living creature of any kind ever comes close.


Now, Smackdaddy, what languages do you speak? I entered the Japanese characters into a free online translation service, and the free translation said "sailboat"!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. Oh, you caught that.

I can say "wasabi" and "konichiwa". Does that count?

Haiku young padawan.

(PS - Be careful everyone...we might all get misquoted by some lazy "journalist" that has spell-check disabled.)


----------



## mightyhorton (Dec 3, 2006)

I was on the 3 am to 7 am watch, years ago, on the way back from Hawaii. My watchmate was below making coffee or sleeping or something, I was all alone. It was warm, we were about 700 miles NNE of Hawaii, heading around the Pacific High before turning for Portland. About 5 am or so, there was some light, I was sitting there with my hand on the tiller, no autopilot, with my back to the port rail, on a starboard tack. I was so relaxed and peaceful and content and happy. All of a sudden there was an enormous wooooosssshhhing sound, so loud and close and, well, very scary, as there was nothing behind me except empty ocean, eh? I teleported across the cockpit, across the boat to the safety of the starboard rail, in less than a nanosecond. Looking back, there was nothing but empty ocean, no giant sea monster, no tentacles, no teeth. I carefully came back and looked down and found myself staring right straight down into a really really stinky blow hole. The whale was about the same size as the boat, maybe 35 feet long or so, and was just holding place with his blow hole very very close to where I had been sitting, maybe just 4 or 5 feet away. After a couple of more heartbeats and breaths he flipped his tail gently, accelerated a bit, and dove and was gone.


----------



## mightyhorton (Dec 3, 2006)

It was a good trick, smacky!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

mightyhorton said:


> I was on the 3 am to 7 am watch, years ago, on the way back from Hawaii. My watchmate was below making coffee or sleeping or something, I was all alone. It was warm, we were about 700 miles NNE of Hawaii, heading around the Pacific High before turning for Portland. About 5 am or so, there was some light, I was sitting there with my hand on the tiller, no autopilot, with my back to the port rail, on a starboard tack. I was so relaxed and peaceful and content and happy. All of a sudden there was an enormous wooooosssshhhing sound, so loud and close and, well, very scary, as there was nothing behind me except empty ocean, eh? I teleported across the cockpit, across the boat to the safety of the starboard rail, in less than a nanosecond. Looking back, there was nothing but empty ocean, no giant sea monster, no tentacles, no teeth. I carefully came back and looked down and found myself staring right straight down into a really really stinky blow hole. The whale was about the same size as the boat, maybe 35 feet long or so, and was just holding place with his blow hole very very close to where I had been sitting, maybe just 4 or 5 feet away. After a couple of more heartbeats and breaths he flipped his tail gently, accelerated a bit, and dove and was gone.


My heart skipped a beat just _reading _that!


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Lat38 got the facts entirely wrong in their initial reporting, as well -- but at least they were _authoritatively_ wrong. Not just a bunch of uninformed buffoons speculating w/out firsthand knowledge. No, they were highly-informed buffoons! Speculating. Without firsthand knowledge. "There were three whales! No, two! No, it was the action of a single whale, killed by police. No, he's still alive! He flew away in a balloon. No wait -- he was never in the 
balloon...."

:laugher :laugher :laugher

Has anybody managed to get the whale's side of the story? I sense an opportunity for some hard-hitting journalism. Anderson Cooper should be all over this.


----------



## mightyhorton (Dec 3, 2006)

Not only were they authoritatively wrong in their first stab at the sailboat v. whale story, but they seem to have taken our joking around seriously! We need to be careful in our humor so that nobody else makes the same mistake..... keep it simple, use small words. Maybe use more grins and smiley faces around any joking that could be taken seriously by any magazine editors.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

tdw said:


> Methinks yon contributer to L38 has had a humour bypass Smack. What a tosser.
> 
> Hey, maybe he/she (?) is one of of the dreaded Scully of StuffUp's disgruntled minions ?


Pretty lame, and the lack of attribution is questionable.

My favorite quote was this one:



> People have asked why we at Latitude have never had a readers forum. The reason is because, after reading others, we've often felt our intelligence draining away as we read...


Ahh yes, we must not let the ignorant masses of sailors express themselves freely. Who knows what foolishness they might utter. Plus, if we hosted the forums, where would we get our material? We might look hypocritical if we excerpted and mocked our own members to fill out our "copy". 

P.S. Anyone not quite following this can read here, where Latitude 38 quoted extensively from this Sailnet thread in their report on J-World's lost rudder:

Latitude 38 - The West's Premier Sailing & Marine Magazine

Thanks to Smackdaddy for the catch.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

wind_magic said:


> My heart skipped a beat just _reading _that!


Ditto!!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

JohnRPollard said:


> Latitude 38 - The West's Premier Sailing & Marine Magazine
> 
> Thanks to Smackdaddy for the catch.


Wow. I'm not sure what to say. Those guys are seriously humor challenged. 

What a hatchet job!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

No kidding. I should have said something REALLY stupid like...

"Dude, that fish really harshed you. Throw down that whale of a tale on the BFS thread."

Naa.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hey Im famous...They quoted my Signiture line......*

Even thouth they still cant gather information corectly as they have me attached to someones Else's statement's....what a bunch of buffoons.

Times are tough I realize but jeesh... you think they could hire some collage students at least to proof read and verify information.

What a childish rant..cant believe they printed it.

I guess they think we are all serious 100% of the time around here or something...:laugher

Thanks for posting that you made my day.

I better get started on that book..


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Have you guys ever seen a paper copy of Latitude 38?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes I have Novembers issue ...why?


----------



## Capt.Fred (Oct 17, 2004)

OK, now back to dangerous animals at sea. Picture this, here you are, it's a beautiful warm evening, the setting sun and your dream of just gently sailing along under autopilot have really arrived. Your love is joyfully preparing dinner with that bottle of red. You are in the shower with your bottle of Dawn washing down with salt water, looking forward to that fresh water rinse. All of a sudden your body is on fire, you're covered by a rash, every inch of you, from your scalp, your nethers to your toes. Help!... OK, OK don't panic it's just one of those very possible occurences at sea. Just douse yourself with white vinegar, I even use ammonia, meat tenderizer, hot hot water. Take a Benadryl. The shock and pain will be over soon and some of the remedies I suggested may not actually be good for you, but they will make you feel better than the nematocysts that were stinging you. Also, Now it's your turn to start swilling that wine.
Many times we would sail thru swarms of different species of jelly fish and in clear tropical waters your can see thousands from the surface to great depths. They are usually almost evenly spaced glistening in the sunshine. Do not use your salt water tap at that time! The tiny nematacysts will clog up your filter, if you have one.

It is better to be a hasbeen, than a never hasbeen.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

From first-had experience, I would advise all you off-shore racers to not only paint your hull to look like an obese, clumsy, Japanese-speaking Orca - but to also post a chump in the cockpit to read "Latitude 38" missives very loudly through your kickin' transducers. That bores the hell out of any self-respecting sea creature.

We did all this during the infamously nocuous "HoHo-HumHum" race off of Madagascar in '87 and it saved our hides.

Here's what happened to the poor boat next to us who had not prepared as we had (notice that they were playing classical music in the background...to no avail):






It's clear by the video that it was an evil Baluga that sucked 'em under.

(PS - I'm ready for my interview)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wow! Dangerous waters ahead but here goes anyway. I love Lattitude 38 and read it every month. I am also a Baja Ha Ha vet (2006). I also know the publisher of Lat 38 and I know the skipper of the J-Boat that went down. I also enjoy and appreciate Sailnet. Bottom line is I filter what I read in both cases and make up my own mind. Finally I have learned after 60 years of living that taking things personal only works when the attack is real and not just an opinion. The Ha Ha is great event with a huge amount of energy applied by Lattitude 38 towards the safety and education of many first time cruisers. Are there beach parties - of course - and they are a ton of fun. Do some sailors get out of line according to the standards of other sailors - yes. Is this encouraged by the Latitude 38 - no way. I look forward to the extended interview with the J-Boat skipper in the December issue of Latitude for what I can learn just as I read Sailnet for what I can learn.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

harryhoratio said:


> Bottom line is I filter what I read in both cases and make up my own mind. Finally I have learned after 60 years of living that taking things personal *only works when the attack is real and not just an opinion*.


I completely agree with you harryho. Especially the bold part. And that's the point.

See, if the dude is going to start going off on people's opinions in a forum - saying that his intelligence is being drained by them as he reads....he obviously doesn't get out much.

I guess that's what was so goofy about his attempted write up. He's quoting (actually misquoting) casual conversation as if it's coming out of the Oval Office. _It's a freakin' forum._

I too look forward to the interview. I'm sure there will be a lot to learn if he can just hold himself to asking intelligent questions. He just had a serious fail on this one.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

My thought is that the author took a bold risk in trying to make things like painting your boat as an Orca sound serious, because it is so obviously a joke that his readers will UN-distort what he said and know for themselves that it was a joke, leaving the author looking like he has Asberger's syndrome or something.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

Paint the bottom to look like a Physeter macrocephalus, that would get my attention! Of course you still might have an Orcinus orca problem. 

There is no easy solution other than to build the boat tough enough to take the hit.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Architeuthis said:


> Paint the bottom to look like a Physeter macrocephalus, that would get my attention! Of course you still might have an Orcinus orca problem.
> 
> There is no easy solution other than to build the boat tough enough to take the hit.


Physeter Macrocephalus if you wish but probably not a female.....


----------



## Capt.Fred (Oct 17, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> We did all this during the infamously nocuous "HoHo-HumHum" race off of Madagascar in '87 and it saved our hides.
> 
> Here's what happened to the poor boat next to us who had not prepared as we had (notice that they were playing classical music in the background...to no avail):
> 
> ...


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

I just heard from some guy at the Yacht Club that Seb Josse and JF Cuzon were airlifted from BT during the the TJV race after catastrophic structural failure.

The bartender speculated the boat was damaged during "unusually violent roughhousing about who overcooked the Orzo." Another guy said he heard on an internet discussion board the boat was attacked and repeatedly holed by a pack of narwhales, furious at British Telecom over lousy service.

But *I think I know* what really happened. BT was making way under #5 and double reefed main when they struck a soggy bundle of _Latitude 38_ magazines. The sheer weight of pretension tore their keel off. They activated their Epirb, updated their Facebook and Twitter ("OMG, wr snkng!"), and emptied the wine cellar while awaiting rescue.

If any of this is inaccurate, no doubt an encyclical from _Pope LaDonna I_ will put my feet back on the path of righteousness.

:laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Now that's freakin' funny. Well played bob!

So there really is an L38 gyre in the pacific. I knew it!

PS - we empty the wine cellar on every outing...just in case.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

now ya know why L38 is free, with journalism like that it would be hard to justify charging for it

About the only time I pick up L38 is on laundry day and that's only if someone tossed a old copy in the laundry room, then I use it to prop the door open.




Ok, that's not entirely true, sometimes I use PowerBoat magazine


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

L38 again:

Latitude 38 - The West's Premier Sailing & Marine Magazine


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

L38rs said:


> At the risk of sounding like a complete a**hole once more...


Dude, there's no longer any risk.

Maybe a good "hummer" would help your overdeveloped sense of smarminess.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

To the L38 dude, it is okay, you can chill out, we're not the people who stuffed you in a locker when you were young ..

(Well, most of us aren't ...)


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Dang...I didn't know getting published was so easy..my cruising kitty money machine is taking off...:laugher 

ya.....Spell check....My best friend and worst enemy .. 


Stay tuned for my upcoming regular column in L38 ...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I can see it now! 

"Speling with Soctt".

Heck, you might even get them some actual readers! And that's when the big bucks will start rolling in.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Spill chick does not ketch everything hear.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

erps said:


> Spill chick does not ketch everything hear.


sew I here tel.....


----------



## ericread (Feb 23, 2009)

bobmcgov said:


> BT was making way under #5 and double reefed main when they struck a soggy bundle of _Latitude 38_ magazines. The sheer weight of pretension tore their keel off.:laugher


Damn!!! That's funny


----------



## jacktarmagazine (Aug 18, 2009)

Laughing at the idea of an L38 gyre! I only read Practical Sailor and Good Old Boat. Does someone here really have a signature that says "Go Simple...Go Large"???

Hey guys Eugenie, the captain of JWorld is a cutie and agreed to be in my "Sexy Women of Maritime" Calendar. She might even pose with her girlfriend.

And that is all I'll say about that.

Here's a sample from this year... somebody let me know if this is too racy for sailnet


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Fine by me if you post Miss January through September, and November. Since December is coming up, you might as well post her too. 

I'm pretty intolerant of filth, but I'll let it slide this time.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> I'm pretty intolerant of filth, but I'll let it slide this time.


the porn desensitizing program is helping out then? one day at a time hog, one day at a time.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Ray, thanks for the encouragement. Seeing voluptuous half-naked women makes me feel all icky inside. After viewing it for, say, 75-100 hours straight, I feel like I need a bath. When not viewing porn I bathe every 300-400 hours.


----------



## jacktarmagazine (Aug 18, 2009)

Since my post has inspired a friendly back and forth regarding porn, I'll be sure to not make similar posts again!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Jacktar,
I'll de-post if you'd like. Hope you aren't offended. Having said that, she's a pretty gal!

So what's your magazine all about?


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Besides being the historical dividing line between North and South Korea, what is the significance of Latitude 38 anyway ?


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> Besides being the historical dividing line between North and South Korea, what is the significance of Latitude 38 anyway ?


Silly. Everyone knows it's what keeps 37 separated from 39.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

erps said:


> Silly. Everyone knows it what keeps 37 separated from 39.


Also, it marked the original border between the US and Canada before Eisenhower approved the Minnesota Purchase (1624) and the Wolverines Militia pushed all the Canadians into what we today call Canukistan. Deep, emotional history.*tears*

To commemorate the victory, every year a bunch of sailors from Latitude 38 (SF Bay) sally forth in their tall ships from Latitude 33 (San Diego) and invade Mexico.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> and the Wolverines Militia pushed all the Canadians into what we today call Canukistan. Deep, emotional history.*tears*


whatever happened to those ten militia men?


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

erps said:


> whatever happened to those ten militia men?


Most of them died gloriously. A few perished in leg-hold traps left behind by the retreating Canadians. One joined the CFL. None made it home alive.

Every time I look at your avatar, I feel like a seagull. Which I was, in a past life. It's kind of disorienting.


----------

